# GAME 46: Cleveland Cavaliers Vs Philadelphia 76ers (Merged)



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Philadelphia 76ers*



> CLEVELAND (Ticker) -- Two of the league's top three scorers could be on the court together Saturday when the Philadelphia 76ers visit the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Philadelphia is hoping Allen Iverson can return to the lineup after sitting out four games with injuries to both ankles. Named to the Eastern Conference All-Star squad Thursday, he reached 30 points in his last five games and averages 33.6.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*GAME 46: Cleveland Cavaliers Vs Philadelphia 76ers (Wachovia center)*

Coming off, one of their worser performances of the season, Lebron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers hope to get back on track against the 76ers. The 76ers have recently shipped Center Stephen Hunter to NOK, for 2 draft picks, Or have they? Hunter failed his psychical as he has failed, his self, having been signed, to probably the biggest contract of his career. Hopefully Hunter comes back in a 76er uniform, because as badly as he rebounds, at least he got them. Needless to say, the 76ers are going to have to play the type of efforts, they did Against power-houses such as Phoenix and Detroit. In Particular, yesterday against Detroit. Only 87 points scored by the Pistons? That’s a helleva defensive effort, give props to Louis Williams and Kevin Ollie who shut down Chanucey Billups. Bar none, John Salmons will have to give the same type of defensive effort, as he will have to go up against LBJ. 


Keys to the Game:

Philadelphia

1: Play strong, play aggressively on the defensive end, and play the right way. Sammy D Had 5 turnovers, all of which were costly, including a probable fast break attempt, that would’ve made the lead just 5 at half-time, and going by the score of the 3rd quarter, just a deuce or so (4 points) headed into the fourth. Please Let’s take care of the basketball, lets spread ourselves on the offensive end of the floor, let’s not try and create shots with our Athleticism, but instead with our thinking caps. 

2: Attack the basket, Although Cleveland has one of the taller centers in the NBA in the Z-Man (7’3 250+ pounds) The reason we lost, I can very well say, is because we were intimdated by the presense of Big Ben Wallace. Louis Williams’ Play will be crucial today as I can see him getting very valuable minutes. Attack the basket young fella, we seen you can play in this league. 

3: Have fun. With or without Allen Iverson you’re an NBA franchise, think about that, team’s like Detroit need to die and go to hell personally, you can do that for me tonight, following this simple key-lock. 


Cleveland:

1 Focus Focus and Focus: If the Cleveland Cavaliers do this, and still lose, then I want all Detroit fans to shut up about the hustle and intensity of the 76ers, I am pissed, that because of the best record in the league, they think they can play better, then holding us 20.5 ppg, under our average. Needless to say we were without Allen Iverson. However, The Cleveland Cavaliers must not think about Allen Iverson’s departure, and put the points on the board, as if this was the same dymananic basketball offensive squad. If they can do this, then they have no problems. 

2: Break the Press: If, anything, the Press, Full and Half Court, totally owned Chanucey Billups, whether Piston fans want to admit it or not! Chanucey Billups had a hand nin his face all night, and when he had the ability to penertrate, he couldn’t do much else but pass, if only we stopped helping people, when they didn’t need help SAMMY ****ING DALEMBERT! Anyway, if you respect the game, and respect your opponents. More often then not good fourtune, comes your way, and that’s what the Cavaliers need to do: They need to push the ball up and down the floor and attack with the basketball, the easiest way to break the trap, is playing the way you usually play. Or in this case, play like the Phoenix Suns. 


3:Have commitment to your coaches and Philosophy: Listening to coach Mike Brown and the entire Cleveland Organization will be crucial, Like Philadelphia this is a young and talented team, they need to stay together in times of struggle. 



Bottom Line Prediction: If Allen Iverson comes back: The Offense will be rejuvenated, hopefully we’re still passing the ball, the way we’ve been passing it, hopefully Allen Iverson’s penertration will allow others to attack the basket, if the very sequence follows, Philadelphia should see it’s true potential tonight-110-95 76ers 
Without Allen Iverson: We’ll be living on jumpshots, and hopefully this time they will fall, I hope we can take care of the ball, and be aggressive on the boards, Just because the Cavaliers are taller, doesn’t mean their tougher. It means, that they’ll most likely win the game: 95-87 Cavaliers


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: GAME 46: Cleveland Cavaliers Vs Philadelphia 76ers (Wachovia center)*

Your post= too long...don't you go back to yer old ways now Fan.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: GAME 46: Cleveland Cavaliers Vs Philadelphia 76ers (Wachovia center)*

I tried my best making it a preview.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: GAME 46: Cleveland Cavaliers Vs Philadelphia 76ers (Wachovia center)*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> I tried my best making it a preview.


Yea it was pretty well-done...I dont agree with all of it but I appreciate the effort you put into it. Try and cut it down a little if you do any more of em is my only advice.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

I think this was meant to be the game thread fellas i think he just forgot to add the verse Cleveland part lol 

So i just figured id bump it up 

Anyone got a status report on Allen?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

"Allen's ready to go, ready to play, and he's ready to yell when I take him out," Sixers coach Maurice Cheeks said. 

Ladys and Gentleman welcome back Alllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnn IIIIIIIIIIIIIVERRRRRRSONNNN! lol sorry bout that tried to do my best Philly Announcer

But hes ready to go Thank God


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: GAME 46: Cleveland Cavaliers Vs Philadelphia 76ers (Wachovia center)*

This game is not in philly either its in Cleveland im bumping up what I think Slic meant to be the game thread so we can jus use that


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Gametime 

Ill start with a prediction 

AI's Return = Sixers Victory

98-85 Sixers

Yah thats right were going to hold them under 90


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Hahaha that little kid did a pretty good job on those player intro's right?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> Hahaha that little kid did a pretty good job on those player intro's right?


LoL yah was pretty funny I enjoyed it


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

God does this camera view BLOW


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Man we are getting rocked early....8-0 with Z on the line


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Looks Like they got allen on a leash right now? They need to put it on Johnny


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Route I-76 said:


> God does this camera view BLOW



Yea seriously, what is with that.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Terrible start to the game. Still optimistic though, i predict 97 - 94 Sixers.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Cavs cant shoot this well the whole game did Gooden Miss a shot yet? come on now

19-10 Cavs


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Yea its not like we're playing all that bad the CAVs just started out really hot. They got a few easy buckets inside the paint and a couple jumpers outta drew. 12-19 cavs


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

2 Steals by Allen 2 Missed Calls by the refs on the layups damn them


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Sixers down 4 18-22

Allen on his way to the stripe for the 3rd time tonight already

Great pass on the last bucket to Ollie he CAN NOT be missing those 3rd time was a charm for Chris lol


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Webber is playing really well on the offensive side of things so far. AI looks like he wants to score every time he gets the ball. The best part about it is he's driving everytime and not just settling for the jumpshot. Oh I like our chances in this one.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> Webber is playing really well on the offensive side of things so far. AI looks like he wants to score every time he gets the ball. The best part about it is he's driving everytime and not just settling for the jumpshot. Oh I like our chances in this one.


Mostly because hes getting Wide Open Shots though hmmmm I wonder why that is?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Route I-76 said:


> Mostly because hes getting Wide Open Shots though hmmmm I wonder why that is?



His points have all been on jump hooks in the post, not wide open...he did get that one easy tip in though.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> His points have all been on jump hooks in the post, not wide open...he did get that one easy tip in though.


Yah my bad hes missing the open shots hes gettin


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Zendons In picked up a foul


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Lol hamilton with a hard foul after he got boxed out on a rebound,go figure.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Well we sure ended that quarter UGLY 

32-23 Cavs


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Lebron james is....very very very good. (understatement)


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Meh I still think we'll win.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> Meh I still think we'll win.


exactly not worried....yet.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

RedsDrunk does not like Hamilton: *fact*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

was that not just the ugliest layup attempt youve ever seen by Zendon?

hope hes just nervous


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Route I-76 said:


> was that not just the ugliest layup attempt youve ever seen by Zendon?
> 
> hope hes just nervous



*Refers Route to his above post for his answer*


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

I think its a bad coaching move to rest AI when James is sitting down...I think we need to try and make a run when he's not out there to respond.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

I couldnt have been more correct...sixers without ai running the O...turnover turnover turnover


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

I don't believe my eyes Korver just hit a running Jump hook...its a cold cold day in hell right now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> I don't believe my eyes Korver just hit a running Jump hook...its a cold cold day in hell right now.


Even tho Korver has made a lot of mistakes he is one of the few players on this team that have changed to the mindset where he wants to score and we gotta give him credit for that


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

The best part about this game so far...the announcers actually don't suck this time.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

3 point game. 41-38. 11 and 0 run...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Is it me or is IGGY not getting any burn tonight? I know he picked up 2 fouls but I haven't seen him since the 1st qaurter.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Webber really is having a great game

Korvers taking me back on his Roller Coster


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> Is it me or is IGGY not getting any burn tonight? I know he picked up 2 fouls but I haven't seen him since the 1st qaurter.


Cheeks has been like that lately tho hes been very Cautious with early fouls but its usually Sammy in that category i dont think we need to be that cautious with Iggy


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Dammmmnnnn that webber and1 dunk was SICK! I just Yelled "**** YEAH!!!!"


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Who was that dude under the basket Webber jus slapped 5 with you catch that? jus a fan?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

i saw that yeah..probably just one of his boys.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Ai just clowned the ref and got hit with the T for it :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Allen jus said he called a T on me for Laughin hahahhahahah


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Route I-76 said:


> Allen jus said he called a T on me for Laughin hahahhahahah



Hahah I've watched ALOT of B-Ball games and that was certainly a first.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

50-52 Cavs

Im happy 2nd halfs all ours! well unless they give Allen a T for a Smile next time


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Route I-76 said:


> 50-52 Cavs
> 
> Im happy 2nd halfs all ours! well unless they give Allen a T for a Smile next time



Lol I'm also confident that this game is ours unless CLE does something crazy to change up their game. I really like how AI and Cwebb are playing. The D hasnt been great but it's not so terrible tonight.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> Lol I'm also confident that this game is ours unless CLE does something crazy to change up their game. I really like how AI and Cwebb are playing. The D hasnt been great but it's not so terrible tonight.


Yah but the D def picked up from what it was in the 1st they caught off 12 pts from what they allowed


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Man that halftime reporter chick is Bangin!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> Man that halftime reporter chick is Bangin!


So is their Swimsuit Calender chicks damn


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Sammy is currently Z's *****


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Why do they ever let Sammy shoot from anywhere except right under the basket? AI with the and 1, Lebron does the same on the other end.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

God I hate Webber and that ***** foul he jus gave Lebron just let him f'n go


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Allen with the jumper for the tie

New ball game fellas

All Squared at 59


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

RedsDrunk does not love AI: *Fiction*


Ai ties it with a jumper after 2 open Sammy dunks.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

That ***** brazilian looking guy is a flopper. Grow a pair you punk.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Hey I see its 68Sixers 65 Cleveland 448 3rd.........I just got in from Walmart....How are we looking....

*I SEE AI IS BACK*:banana: :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



DieSlow69 said:


> Hey I see its 68Sixers 65 Cleveland 448 3rd.........I just got in from Walmart....*How are we looking*....
> 
> *I SEE AI IS BACK*:banana: :clap: :cheers: :banana:



GREAT!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Our Defense has really picked up since that 1st Qtr


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Cavs are 2-16 from the arc wow thats usually where we get beat to so that explains a lot Weve gave some open but we have been contesting too so thats a plus


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

They went back to the stupid camera angle.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Cavs make a little run thanks to LBJ being amazing like always. Sixers still up 1 as they call a timeout to regroup.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Cavs are playing some serious D right now damn. Korver rewards the cavs effort with a 3 ball right down their throat. :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

87-79 Philly 
LiL under 6mins left in the 4th

I still like my prediction of holdin them under 90 

Phillys smart double teamin Lebron cuz he clearly wants to take over


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

GET THAT **** OUT GOODEN!!!!!!!

Leading shot blocker is up to it again


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Winning feels better then losing...I think we should just do it everytime. :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Hell yeah Z with a stupid foul....I dont know what the hell the announcers are talking about...Z pushed off clear as day


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



RedsDrunk said:


> Winning feels better then losing...I think we should just do it everytime. :banana:



Cosign :cheers:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

This Is A Must Stop!!!

Hold Them Under 90


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Cwebb with the nail in the Coffin baby :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

D-Fence! D-Fence! lol


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Yo Red....Didnt it seem like Cheeks sat Iverson alot more then 2 mins? Espn Yahoo and NBA all got Allen loggin 46 mins

and DAMN YOU SAMMY for ruinging my under 90 goal how dare you foul him

and LMAO to them playing nanana to Sammy when they are about to lose


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Route I-76 said:


> D-Fence! D-Fence! lol



LOLOLOLOLOLOL....Ur crazy Route *I * - 76.........hey...I got the I right

Man everything feels good after a win :banana: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Theres no way he only sat 2 mins...I sense a conspiracy!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



DieSlow69 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL....Ur crazy Route *I * - 76.........hey...I got the I right
> 
> Man everything feels good after a win :banana: :banana:


hell yah everything feels good with ALLEN back :banana: I can actually enjoy this **** now


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Yes this win does feel good indeed, let's not have any sympathic causes for the Rockets and blow em out!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yes this win does feel good indeed, let's not have any sympathic causes for the Rockets and blow em out!


COSIGN SIXERFANFORLIFE!!!!!!....I hope Sammy Owns Yao :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



DieSlow69 said:


> COSIGN SIXERFANFORLIFE!!!!!!....I hope Sammy Owns Yao :banana: :banana: :cheers:


I really doubt this happens. Yao is too skilled to be owned by a low basketball IQ player like Sam Dalembert.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Kunlun said:


> I really doubt this happens. Yao is too skilled to be owned by a low basketball IQ player like Sam Dalembert.


Depends on your definition of owned. if you mean score a lot no prolly not but if you mean on the defensive end I could see Daly dominating with the swats and not letting Yaos O be a factor in this game plus isnt Yaos pinky toe still hurt :biggrin:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Kunlun said:


> I really doubt this happens. Yao is too skilled to be owned by a low basketball IQ player like Sam Dalembert.


Yao is overatted.....Sammy has trouble at times but I think he has the ability to cause Yao some problems with Sammys D....Yao is slow. He has a jumper but he doesn't usually take centers to the hole off of it(that is Sammy's problem in my oppinoin). I think Sammy will do more than fine against him. But to say Yao is too skilled to be owned by a low basketball IQ player like Sam D is a bit harsh, cause Yao be looking like straight TRASH against other no name centers. And he aint all that skilled, hell he gotta shiity BBall IQ too :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*

Yao Ming defines the word bust, the next big thing, is only in the AS game because of China, Prohibit other countrys from watching a game AMERICA created damn it! They'll say something like "Oh Yao can dunk no one can do that" And give him 2 million ****en votes. Then he's going to bust in the AS game, and Tracy Mcgrady will try and save his ***.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yao Ming defines the word bust, the next big thing, is only in the AS game because of China, Prohibit other countrys from watching a game AMERICA created damn it! They'll say something like "Oh Yao can dunk no one can do that" And give him 2 million ****en votes. Then he's going to bust in the AS game, and Tracy Mcgrady will try and save his ***.


 :no: Not my deepest post but I dont feel like justifyin this one with a response.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers*



DieSlow69 said:


> Yao is overatted.....Sammy has trouble at times but I think he has the ability to cause Yao some problems with Sammys D....Yao is slow. He has a jumper but he doesn't usually take centers to the hole off of it(that is Sammy's problem in my oppinoin). I think Sammy will do more than fine against him. But to say Yao is too skilled to be owned by a low basketball IQ player like Sam D is a bit harsh, cause Yao be looking like straight TRASH against other no name centers. And he aint all that skilled, hell he gotta shiity BBall IQ too :biggrin:


Yao owns other centers a lot more than he gets owned.


----------

